# 3" Columbia flusher



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Used the new flusher today. First time I ever used one. I think I like it!


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Won't let me upload a pic, I'll try again when I get home


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

What are you loading the angles with?


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

mld said:


> What are you loading the angles with?


DM taper, rolled em, flushed em.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

here they are


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

Looks great Fr8t!
So you don't have to add more mud, the taper leaves enough? I never tried a flusher either, but liked your thought of using them with hot mud.
Thanks for the pictures of your first try. Keep us posted on the progress & learning curve involved.
Of course, I'm from central PA as well, so I might have to just come see it in action! :thumbup:


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

I think it needs to break in, like a knife, and the cup needs to wear to the ball a bit, it was a bit tight. Other than that, no complaints what so ever. The real story will be what happens when I skim them with my 3.5" head.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

In 3 of the uprights, about 3/4 the way up, it ran a bit light. I think that had more to do with them being stand-ups on wood. 2 bevels, wacked framing, the 10' upright, and my inexperience with it. 

I used it in the house on the front face of one closet, and didn't have that problem.


----------



## 37chambers (Oct 5, 2013)

Curious to know as to how these flushers compare to the Can-Am flushers? I Only have a 2.5 and 3 Can-Am. I rarely use them but i do know if the framing is off or like you said 2 bevels, I am never happy with the result of the Can-Am. Mind you I have not tried a 3.5 Can-Am for topping but I have tried the Can-Am 4''. That's another story.

Also what are you using for a "flusher stick"? The ball size on the Can-Am is bigger than the ball size for a flusher stick that is ment for an angle head. I find my Can-Am heads must be used on the Can-Am flusher stick. If I put the Tin head on my Columbia Stick they fall off the smaller ball. Based on the ball size of my new Columbia tube which is the Can-Am size which is bigger than a angle head flusher stick ball or angle box ball, leads me to believe these new flushers of yours are ment for the same ball size as the Can-Am.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

I just put it on my skimming pole that I use for my taping head.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

They skimmed out just fine with my 3.5" head. The guy running the hockey stick today said it seemed to run smoother than over top of the 2.5 head.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Also seemed to be less flagging coming out of the 3 ways.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Here's another question. How long does it take for a new flusher to break in?


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

fr8train said:


> Here's another question. How long does it take for a new flusher to break in?


I hit it with my sanding soft block


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Basically, what you'd do to a new knife?


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

Hey Fr8t,
Did you get the standard 3" flusher or the 3" widetrack? Do you know what the difference is? I see All-Wall is having a sale on Columbia flushers so I think I'll get one, just wasn't sure which one.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

I got a standard, wasn't sure of the difference myself. Check out the 4"direct flush post. I'm pretty sure someone explained it in there.


----------



## aaron (Jun 19, 2013)

The 3" widetrack is actually 3.25", skids are a little wider out than the standard 3".


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

So the 3" widetrack actually pretty much coats at the same size as my DM 3.5" head, I've measured it at 3 3/8"


----------

